# Saying goodbye to Mother'n Law (Put Down Drinks Before Reading)



## beer-b-q (Jul 18, 2009)

[font=&quot] *Saying goodbye to Mother'n Law*[/font] 

[font=&quot]You Don't Have To Own A Cat To Appreciate This One! You don't even have to like 'em! 

We were dressed and ready to go out for the New Year's Eve Party. We turned on a night light, turned the answering [/font]
[font=&quot]machine on, covered our pet parakeet and put the cat in the backyard. 

We phoned the local cab company and requested a taxi. The taxi arrived and we opened the front door to leave the house. 

The cat we put out in the yard, scoots back into the house. We didn't want the cat shut in the house because she always [/font]
[font=&quot]tries to eat the bird. 

My wife goes out to the taxi, while I went inside to get the cat. The cat runs upstairs, with me in hot pursuit. 

Waiting in the cab, my wife doesn't want the driver to know that the house will be empty for the night. So, [/font]
[font=&quot]she explains to the taxi driver that I will be out soon. He's just going upstairs to say Good-bye to my mother-in-law." 

A few minutes later, I get into the cab. "Sorry I took so long," I said, as we drove away. [/font]
[font=&quot]"That stupid bitch was hiding under the bed. I had to poke her with a coat hanger to get her to come out! [/font]
[font=&quot]She tried to take off, so I grabbed her by the neck. Then, I had to wrap her in a blanket to keep her from scratching me.[/font] 
[font=&quot]But it worked! I hauled her fat ass downstairs and threw her hairy butt out into the back yard!" 

The cab driver hit a parked car.[/font]


----------



## martin (Jul 18, 2009)

Very good! My mom-in-law has been visiting for a month...uurrggghhhhh. I wish I could do what you did.


----------



## laughingpanther (Jul 18, 2009)

Funny.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Jul 18, 2009)

Too funny! Describes mine to a "T". 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     Ohhh Just kiddin' sweetie!


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 21, 2009)

That right there is a good un!


----------



## eaglewing (Jul 21, 2009)

get a police escort like I did!!!

Tell them your wife and M'in-law just had a big fight and you got to get her back home before they make up!!!


----------



## Dutch (Jul 22, 2009)

You want to borrow my coat hanger??


----------



## grothe (Jul 22, 2009)

LMAO!!!


----------



## oneshot (Jul 22, 2009)

ROTFLMAO!!!!  Does anyone have a commercial size smoker????


----------



## carpetride (Jul 22, 2009)

That is hilarious!


----------



## vegansbeware (Jul 22, 2009)

That's GREAT!! My Mother-In-Law actually lives in the "In-Law quarters in the basement!! I"ve wanted to try that on a few seperate occasions...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Oops! Did I just really type that!!! That's ok...I don't think any of you will tell her!!!


----------

